# How did this happen?



## Dark Kenpo Lord (May 29, 2004)

How the heck did Sean Wold (AKA Touch O'Death) become a moderator here, have you guys gone completely insane?   My coffee maker has more common sense.

Dark Lord


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 29, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> How the heck did Sean Wold (AKA Touch O'Death) become a moderator here, have you guys gone completely insane?   My coffee maker has more common sense.
> 
> Dark Lord


Small wonders never cease.
Sean :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (May 29, 2004)

Congrats Sean,

I think you would make a fine moderator.  Does that mean no more games in the Arusai Bar & Grill now that you have a full time job?  Gee all that wasted talent too....no, you will be a good moderator, probably add alot of common sense.  God Bless You!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2004)

If we didn't have confidence in him, we wouldn't have asked him to join the team.

Sean's covering all three kenpo forums.

You'll notice several new faces on the staff...and more are coming.
And I have an announcement coming on June 1st.
Stay tuned.  Same Bat Chanel.  Same Bat WebSite. 

(And yes...I am insane...see avatar for confirmation)
:rofl:


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 29, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Congrats Sean,
> 
> I think you would make a fine moderator.  Does that mean no more games in the Arusai Bar & Grill now that you have a full time job?  Gee all that wasted talent too....no, you will be a good moderator, probably add alot of common sense.  God Bless You!


 Thank you. I'm always stumped on the MA Scramble, but I intent to keep on playing. I'm probably not aloud to change the rules like we did on that one thread, however. %-} 
Sean


----------



## TigerWoman (May 29, 2004)

If it makes it a better game, a change in rules is always welcome.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (May 29, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> If we didn't have confidence in him, we wouldn't have asked him to join the team.
> 
> Sean's covering all three kenpo forums.
> 
> ...


 

Well, I've seen it all now, I'm just waitin' around for someone to get Steve Spry and make him the head of the IKKA next, same thing.

Dark Lord


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 29, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Well, I've seen it all now, I'm just waitin' around for someone to get Steve Spry and make him the head of the IKKA next, same thing.
> 
> Dark Lord


I don't know whom Steve Spry is, but tell him congratulations. :uhyeah: 
Sean


----------



## Bill Lear (May 29, 2004)

*OH MY GAWD!*

Why would you make this guy a Moderator? On an EPAK board no less. What is it that you're confident that he's gunna do? Sean is not a voice of reason, and not the pleasant devil's advocate he makes himself out to be. Sometimes he's just antagonistic. I think making him a moderator is a mistake.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (May 29, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Thank you. I'm always stumped on the MA Scramble, but I intent to keep on playing. I'm probably not aloud to change the rules like we did on that one thread, however. %-}
> Sean


 
Sean, you don't even have a grasp of the English language.

Dark Lord


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 29, 2004)

Congrats TOD!


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 30, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> *OH MY GAWD!*
> 
> Why would you make this guy a Moderator? On an EPAK board no less. What is it that you're confident that he's gunna do? Sean is not a voice of reason, and not the pleasant devil's advocate he makes himself out to be. Sometimes he's just antagonistic. I think making him a moderator is a mistake.


I thought you and Clyde would go into a tizzy about this, but if you stop and think about it, it is no longer my place to "antagonize" people. Before you quit in disgust... "again". Let's just see what happens. I could be the Kinder gentler Touch'O'Death. :wink1:
Now go take on the day.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 30, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Sean, you don't even have a grasp of the English language.
> 
> Dark Lord


I try to get by :uhohh:


----------



## Seig (May 30, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> How the heck did Sean Wold (AKA Touch O'Death) become a moderator here, have you guys gone completely insane? My coffee maker has more common sense.
> 
> Dark Lord


Clyde, are you applying for the job?  If you are, feel free to contact me.

Seig


----------



## Rick Wade (May 30, 2004)

:jedi1: 
TOD Congratulations

To the rest of you yes TOD and I have had our diiffrences i.e. the Psadena studio; !'m still right.  Just Kiding; however, to be a moderator you don't have to know the EPAK system front to back. you just have to know the MT forum rules, which I think he has a very strong gripp on.  look how many times he has stepped up to the line in the sand and pi$$ed all of us off but never violated the rules.  I say we throw our full support behind TODD and let him run with it.  Congratulations Sean and good luck.
 %-}


----------



## Bill Lear (May 30, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> I thought you and Clyde would go into a tizzy about this, but if you stop and think about it, it is no longer my place to "antagonize" people. Before you quit in disgust... "again". Let's just see what happens. I could be the Kinder gentler Touch'O'Death. :wink1:
> Now go take on the day.
> Sean




What exactly is your place?


Quit in disgust? I quit the first time as a matter of principle. The owner of the board broke his word to me about something, and that was the reason I quit. This comment seems quite antagonistic to me.


Now go take on the Day? That seems a little condescending and dismissive. Just like you, eh? Lot's of change already.


Oh, well... I'm not going to change anyone's mind. I'm sure you'll eventually make that change yourself anyway.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 30, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> What exactly is your place?
> 
> 
> Quit in disgust? I quit the first time as a matter of principle. The owner of the board broke his word to me about something, and that was the reason I quit. This comment seems quite antagonistic to me.
> ...


"The trash heap has spoken.", is dismissive. "Now go take on the day.",  was a Dr. Laura reference. I suppose we could bat insults to eachother; however, I won't let that happen. Peace brother :asian: 
Sean.

PS I'll change my signiture.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 30, 2004)

```
I'm just waitin' around for someone to get Steve Spry and make him the head of the IKKA next
```
 That is never going to happen.
 I thought Spry  had changed his teaching regiment to an all Hawaian theam these days.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (May 30, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> ```
> I'm just waitin' around for someone to get Steve Spry and make him the head of the IKKA next
> ```
> That is never going to happen.
> I thought Spry had changed his teaching regiment to an all Hawaian theam these days.


OK, then Grandmaster Adrian Chief Roman will be the next head of the IKKA, same thing as TOD becoming a mod here.   There are some things you know just aren't right, and this is one of them.  This is a definite new low for MT, getting close to Bullshido and whale dung.   

DarK LorD


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2004)

Billy - I didn't break my word. I said I would look into that particular issue and discuss it with the staff.  I did just that.  Don't slight my honor.  It may be tattered, but that wasn't an issue that did it.

Clyde - I've heard rumors that you actually know a great deal about kenpo. Maybe you can s-can the insults and show it a bit?  Mike said if you want to discuss it contact him.  Otherwise, got a problem?  Offer a functional solution.  Otherwise, if you don't like it here....

We didn't just draw names out of a hat. We've been discussing new staff since New Years (actually, before then even).  Sean is an active member, who has earned the chance to share the headache by his actions.  Yeah, there's been some heat.  His actions over the time period we watched him said he deserved a chance.  We're giving him that chance. 

I've got room for up to 5 more mods in the kenpo area. 

Y'all gonna whine like brats, or y'all gonna step up and earn your own chance at the ulser and hairloss?


----------



## Michael Billings (May 30, 2004)

I actually recommended Sean ... and I have hardly ever agreed with him, at least up until about 6 months ago.  Lots more maturity in how he handles conflicts, lots more growth in helping others, and he has been a lot more tolerant of divergent views, and willing to let it go.

 If it doesn't work out, then it won't.  I however, fully expect to see him continue to step up to the plate in a positive fashion ... and NO, I DON'T EXPECT HIM TO AGREE WITH ME ANY MORE THAN HE EVER HAS, but that is OK.  We will hash it out in the Mod Lounge or by email or phone.  

 I have never ruled out any of Mr. Tatum's guys as Mods, but the frequency of your visiting this board, ruled it out here.  Clyde, you have lots of great, not just good, stuff to contribute, and you do so on other boards.  Billy, I always appreciate your honesty, and perpective, not always the way you come across, and I feel the same goes for TOD.  The difference is TOD has stayed here and worked on it, with no incentive to be a Mod.  It is a pain in the **** kinda job ... as he will find out.

 I am not defending TOD, just saying it could have been anyone that showed the consistancy he has recently displayed, and he continued to stick with it.  He has my confidence & support.  He is Mod'ing the Kenpo Forums, he is not proclaiming his expertise in EPAK.  The forums are more than Kenpo knowledge, we have senior advisors, high ranking visitors such as yourself Clyde who can keep the Kenpo honest, or at least as much as possible.  Generally just keeping things on track and going is the Mod's job, not answering the technical questions like you could Clyde.  Try to give him a chance, and no, that does not mean you have to agree with him.

 TOD, stay yourself, don't change for others.  We still remember you as the "Trash Heap".

 -Michael


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (May 30, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> I actually recommended Sean ... and I have hardly ever agreed with him, at least up until about 6 months ago. Lots more maturity in how he handles conflicts, lots more growth in helping others, and he has been a lot more tolerant of divergent views, and willing to let it go.
> 
> If it doesn't work out, then it won't. I however, fully expect to see him continue to step up to the plate in a positive fashion ... and NO, I DON'T EXPECT HIM TO AGREE WITH ME ANY MORE THAN HE EVER HAS, but that is OK. We will hash it out in the Mod Lounge or by email or phone.
> 
> ...


 
What is wrong with you people?   When was it inferred that anyone wanted to be a MOD here, what exactly are you reading into this?   I just think it's a bad idea for Sean to be a MOD on these boards.

DarK LorD


----------



## Bill Lear (May 31, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Billy - I didn't break my word. I said I would look into that particular issue and discuss it with the staff.  I did just that.  Don't slight my honor.  It may be tattered, but that wasn't an issue that did it.



Yes you did break your word.



			
				Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Billy, I always appreciate your honesty, and perpective, not always the way you come across, and I feel the same goes for TOD.  The difference is TOD has stayed here and worked on it, with no incentive to be a Mod.  It is a pain in the **** kinda job ... as he will find out.



I have no desire to become a moderator on this board, or any other for that matter.

Good luck.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 31, 2004)

Billy, you're a liar.  Its that simple.  I have email, PM and chatroom logs to back this up.


----------



## Bill Lear (May 31, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Billy, you're a liar.  Its that simple.  I have email, PM and chatroom logs to back this up.



post them.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 31, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> post them.


Sigh.....

Back Story for the 3 people who care....

TOD and Mr. Lear got into a verbal altercation.

As a result, BOTH received a 1 week suspension. 

06-04-2003


> Subject: *Account Suspension.*
> 
> *Touch'O'Death, Billy Lear*:
> 
> ...


At this point, Billy requested my phone number and I sent it, and had a nice discussion at 2AM my time.  I said I would look into it and discuss it.  We did, and the decision was to let it stand.

Billy then sent the following in.



> Envelope-to: webmaster@martialtalk.com
> Date: Sun, 8 Jun 2003 11:56:06 -0700 (PDT)
> From: William Lear <williamtlear@yahoo.com>
> Subject: My Account Suspension on Martial Talk
> ...


Very simply, you posted what was deemed a threat by several individuals.  Rather than take the light suspension like a man, you ran, and spouted BS on other forums.



			
				Kenponet said:
			
		

> Bob should have stuck to his word, he didn't therefore I won't be going back.
> 
> I was warned, complied with the warning, and then suspended for the exact infraction that earned me the warning.
> 
> ...




This was posted on KenpoNet in responce to your lies there:



> Sorry Billy, I won't get into the war of words with you. I spoke to you at like 2 or 3AM when I was already dead tired, which I admited on the phone. I said it would be looked into, which it was, and I said based on my quick glance it should be lightened, which was based on what I could conclude in a quick skim in a half-awake state. There was a very serious discussion on the situation, and we made a decision based on the facts we saw. This included a post by post analysis of who sniped n shot at who when cronologically in that thread, past behaviors of all involved, and previous warnings issued. As previously stated, you were not the only one warned and suspended. My only concern here is that the truth be given, not just 1 side which makes MT look bad. You were warned, you did start to behave, and on a peer review of the whole situation, based on comments made, other members concerns and several other bits, you and ToD were suspended for a week. You got off light in that the threat of physical violence is a banable offence on MT.
> 
> I made no promise other than it would be looked into, which it was.
> 
> ...


 
When a thread turns hot a warning may be posted, and a situation discussed.  If further action is deemed needed, it will be taken.



Now, do I have to post the entire novel, or will you apologize?


Or, are you gonna leave (again)? 



(Oh, BTW: TOD took it gracefully, didn't quit, whine, complain or otherwise be a jerk.)​


----------



## Bill Lear (May 31, 2004)

When you and I talked on the phone that morning you said that I would have a 2 day suspension, then streched it to a week and fell back on the excuse that you were tired when you and I had talked on the phone. You may not remember the phone conversation, but I do.

As for me being liar...
The only thing I am guilty of is re-registering on this site after I said I wouldn't do so. I had friends that posted here (Kirk, BamBamHunter, Seig, and a few others) that asked me to swallow my pride and come back on. So I did.

You can paint the picture anyway you want. I guess I'll loose some more reputation points, and recieve some more taunts via private message from TouchODeath. Cool.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 31, 2004)

Now Billy, I've really got nothing else to say on this.  The 3 people who care can go search the forums.  

I'm more interested in focusing my attention on issues that are more current, like finding a few more folks who might make good additions to the MT staff.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 31, 2004)

If there is a problem with -ANY- staff member abusing the PM system, or the Rep system, inform me, or Seig.  It will be looked into, and if a violation is found, taken care of.


----------



## Bill Lear (May 31, 2004)

It's your sandbox, and they're your rules. What's that in your signature line? Veni Vidi Castratavi Illegitimos? I came, I saw, I castrated the bastards? Am I getting this right?


----------



## psi_radar (May 31, 2004)

Welcome aboard, TOD.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 31, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> When you and I talked on the phone that morning you said that I would have a 2 day suspension, then streched it to a week and fell back on the excuse that you were tired when you and I had talked on the phone. You may not remember the phone conversation, but I do.
> 
> As for me being liar...
> The only thing I am guilty of is re-registering on this site after I said I wouldn't do so. I had friends that posted here (Kirk, BamBamHunter, Seig, and a few others) that asked me to swallow my pride and come back on. So I did.
> ...


I won't be PMing you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 31, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> It's your sandbox, and they're your rules. What's that in your signature line? Veni Vidi Castratavi Illegitimos? I came, I saw, I castrated the bastards? Am I getting this right?


 Yup.


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2004)

Ok, enough.
Bob, shut up.
Billy, shut up.
Clyde, if you want to discuss this, let me know and I will call you, or you can call me. One more person urinates in the sandbox and the thread will be locked.
Seig


----------



## RCastillo (May 31, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Ok, enough.
> Bob, shut up.
> Billy, shut up.
> Clyde, if you want to discuss this, let me know and I will call you, or you can call me. One more person urinates in the sandbox and the thread will be locked.
> Seig



Man, officer, I was just walking by! (as always)


----------



## Rainman (May 31, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Man, officer, I was just walking by! (as always)



You know the law!   Guilty by association!


----------



## RCastillo (May 31, 2004)

Rainman said:
			
		

> You know the law!   Guilty by association!




This is Orwell's 1984 all over again! :xtrmshock


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 31, 2004)

No. Not 1984. We're a kindler, gentler board. Why, we're downright soft and cuddly.

I mean, here is one of our staff getting ready for work.

Needs a shave though....


----------



## Bill Lear (May 31, 2004)

Don't tell me, that furry little dude is Seig, right?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 31, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Don't tell me, that furry little dude is Seig, right?



Well any stick in my hand is not broken and tied together with a rope or string


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 31, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> If there is a problem with -ANY- staff member abusing the PM system, or the Rep system, inform me, or Seig.  It will be looked into, and if a violation is found, taken care of.


Just for clarification Mr. Lear was dissing William Hung on another site and I jokingly PMed in Mock outrage. He didn't respond and I didn't persue the matter further. He will face his sins in the final judgement(ha ha). Other than that I have not taunted Billy Lear... in a PM anyway.
Thank you
Sean


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Don't tell me, that furry little dude is Seig, right?


Nope, my belt doesn't have that much red, and I wear pants.


----------



## Brother John (Jun 1, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> How the heck did Sean Wold (AKA Touch O'Death) become a moderator here, have you guys gone completely insane?   My coffee maker has more common sense.
> 
> Dark Lord


A while back a fairly new MT member (Black Phoenix I believe) created an entire thread about how much he despised YOU. I replied that it was bad form and that his only excuse may be that he was fairly new.
You let me know that you appreciated my unoficial "moderating" then.

You aren't new at all to interacting in forums like this. 
Now you air out your grievances/dirty laundry with the MODs/Admins in public view and create a thread dedicated to how much you despise someone?

Thought you were above that.
Too bad...  
Your Brother
John


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 1, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> A while back a fairly new MT member (Black Phoenix I believe) created an entire thread about how much he despised YOU. I replied that it was bad form and that his only excuse may be that he was fairly new.
> You let me know that you appreciated my unoficial "moderating" then.
> 
> You aren't new at all to interacting in forums like this.
> ...


 Good point!!  And upon reflection.  I am locking this thread for admin/mod review.  It may be reopened in the near future.

 -Michael Billings
 -S. Moderator


----------

